# Dragonball Xenoverse - Discussion/Matchmaking Thread



## Nerd House (Feb 27, 2015)

*Surprised no thread has been made about this game yet! It's awesome!!









Quite possibly the best Dragonball game made in YEARS.

Here's a little gameplay video I threw together for my review of it later that actually shows off a lot of the game's features.





*


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

tfw people paying full price for games on steam


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 28, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *Surprised no thread has been made about this game yet! It's awesome!!*


But there's a thread on the second page of this sub-forum.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?266406-Dragon-Ball-XenoVerse


----------



## Silversea (Feb 28, 2015)

Eh. Nice but I wouldn't buy and/or play it. Never grew up with the series as much as some other people.


----------



## Brad (Feb 28, 2015)

Just bought it on PC. Downloading now.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 28, 2015)

Whaaaat omg. First time I'm hearing about this!

I definitely grew up with DBZ (more so than the original Dragon Ball, and I never really "made it" over to GT) so that video brings back some memories for me  I probably wouldn't pick it up unless it was super cheap though. I can get all nostalgic just thinking about it, no need to pay a premium for it. lol

It does look cool though, I gotta say. Ahhhh don't tempt me, I can't afford this many games ;;


----------



## Fhyn_K (Feb 28, 2015)

The game is fun. I'm never was a huge fan of the series but as a game it's definitely worth the purchase.


----------



## MrPicklez (Feb 28, 2015)

This game is the best DBZ game so far. I'm already level 60.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> But there's a thread on the second page of this sub-forum.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?266406-Dragon-Ball-XenoVerse



Ayy lmao


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Silversea said:


> Eh. Nice but I wouldn't buy and/or play it. Never grew up with the series as much as some other people.


_You're not an anime fan if you don't watch DBZ.
~Every Otaku on the internet_


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 28, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> But there's a thread on the second page of this sub-forum.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?266406-Dragon-Ball-XenoVerse



*I did a search and it didnt come up. What the hell.*


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 1, 2015)

So, a friend of mine got this game and told me all the English voice actors are the same. Since Funimation didn't go to the trouble of getting all the same VAs when they dubbed DBZ Kai, I figured that he just wasn't paying very close attention and shrugged him off... but out of curiosity I went on youtube and looked up the Ginyu Force fight, and oh my god. He was right.

In watching that one fight I ended up wanting that game so badly it's unbelievable. To have all those old voices back is like a glimpse directly into my childhood, and while I said before that I don't need to play the game to reminisce, it actually struck a chord with me. Like... my eyes got all misty because I remembered all the great times that went along with watching DBZ as a young'un, aaand now I'm determined to grab that game as soon as humanly possible.

The sensible part of me says I need to wait until the price goes down, and stretch my trade-in credit further. The rest of me is like "GET IT AND GET IT NOW. SELL YOUR BODY IF YOU HAVE TO. YOU ONLY NEED ONE KIDNEY. DONATE SOME PLASMA. WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR???"

We shall see which side ends up winning.

But no seriously, this game looks really amazing and I take back everything I said before about being able to stay away from it. I so can't. Not for long~


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 1, 2015)

*Some of them are the old Ocean dub voices, some of them are the Kai voices. 

Examples: Recoome has his old Ocean Dub voice actor, while Frieza has the Kai voice actor.*


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 1, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *Some of them are the old Ocean dub voices, some of them are the Kai voices.
> 
> Examples: Recoome has his old Ocean Dub voice actor, while Frieza has the Kai voice actor.*



I noticed a few of them didn't sound quite right but all the ones I was paying strict attention to were my oldies :')

I'm not a fan of the Kai VAs because I hate when characters' voices change after I've already become used to one (thus why I still can't watch the Trigun: Badlands Rumble movie... no Jeff Nimoy as Wolfwood T_T) but in this case I'll just have to deal. Especially because it's so great to hear certain VAs come back after all these years


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 1, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> Recoome has his old Ocean Dub voice actor


Why on earth would they ditch Vegeta's sexy ass voice from the Ocean Dub but give Recoome's?

This makes me sad.
It's a joke, Ocean Vegeta is terrible.

But does Gohan have his annoying ass Kai dub voice?


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> But does Gohan have his annoying ass Kai dub voice?



*He sounds like a pre-teen girl most of the time (Kid Gohan). Adult Gohan sounds okay.*


----------



## Darkbrussel (Mar 1, 2015)

Ugh anyone having problems protecting Bardok?


----------



## Brad (Mar 1, 2015)

So I've been playing it quite a bit and....






Color me surprised.


----------



## Toot (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh god no this is so bad I don't even It is die.


----------



## Brad (Mar 1, 2015)

GodToot said:


> Oh god no this is so bad I don't even It is die.



Just curious, what don't you like about it?


----------



## Toot (Mar 1, 2015)

Brad said:


> Just curious, what don't you like about it?



The rpg system, the fighting style and the graphics (the graphics not being important at all, I just wanted to point that out. Lol).
The best DBZ games were Budokai 1&3 and Burst Limit. The style in those games are made better for competitive playing. They should have expanded on them in my opinion.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 1, 2015)

*Just did a few Parallel Quests with a friend, apparently drop rates for items/skills are higher when you play with other players. 

I got a lot of skills I was trying for 2 days to get, and he got help with the few quests he couldn't solo xD 
Win/win situation! *


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 2, 2015)

*Looking for people to team up and play with! I have the Steam version.*


----------



## Cardbored (Mar 2, 2015)

Heard that you need to be online to play the singleplayer parts of the game? I know some people who can't even start the game and people who've had no issue with it.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 2, 2015)

Cardbored said:


> Heard that you need to be online to play the singleplayer parts of the game? I know some people who can't even start the game and people who've had no issue with it.



*I've read that you have to login to the server at least once before you can play in the Offline Mode. Which is kind of bull, but I haven't had any problems with Single Player or Multiplayer yet.*


----------



## Brad (Mar 2, 2015)

Cardbored said:


> Heard that you need to be online to play the singleplayer parts of the game? I know some people who can't even start the game and people who've had no issue with it.



If you can't connect, it just puts you into singleplayer.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 2, 2015)

GodToot said:


> Oh god no this is so bad I don't even It is die.





GodToot said:


> The rpg system, the fighting style and the graphics (the graphics not being important at all, I just wanted to point that out. Lol).
> The best DBZ games were Budokai 1&3 and Burst Limit. The style in those games are made better for competitive playing. They should have expanded on them in my opinion.



Oh God. You're one of *those* people? When will people realize the glory days of the Budokai games are LONG gone? If you have such a hard-on for the series, pick up the HD series and stop complaining. This game is insanely good, well, once you get past all of the horrible server issues. Playing with friends online is literally the best part of this game and it's a blast.

If anyone has the PS4 version, you can add my PSN: Kisstoefur

I mostly do PQs online with my brother.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 3, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> If anyone has the PS4 version, you can add my PSN: Kisstoefur



Yay another PS4 on TBT PSN: GyaradosBlood

As for the game I never got into DBZ, (I probably will now after this game) but I've always had somewhat of an interest in Dragon Ball fighting games. Fun game so far, haven't really pick this game apart yet but I'm looking forward to it c:


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 3, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Oh God. You're one of *those* people? When will people realize the glory days of the Budokai games are LONG gone? If you have such a hard-on for the series, pick up the HD series and stop complaining. This game is insanely good, well, once you get past all of the horrible server issues. Playing with friends online is literally the best part of this game and it's a blast.


Why can't they be one of those people? They have an opinion which differ to yours so you suddenly have the rights to shut them down? Let em moan about this game and ignore them!
----------------------------
While I personally prefer the Budokai series since the fighting was a-lot simpler and on a flat surface all the time, I'm glad to welcome Xenoverse into the DBZ series because it's bringing something new to the table and isn't just something half arsed like what they've done with some of the recent "yearly" releases.

Now here's the problem, "Tenkaichi series" & "Raging Blast / 2" are the DBZ games I couldn't stand at all, I really disliked the fighting system, Sure, it offered bigger landscapes and "long" battles but whenever I played online on it, all I ever got into were battles with players spamming projectiles, where's my fist to face combat? Sure projectiles aren't hard to avoid but it was really disappointing there were people playing like that.

Isn't Xenoverse Tenkaichi styled with the battle system? Hopefully it's more fixed so it's not just "I'LL STAND AT THE OTHER SIDE OF THE STAGE AND KEEP MISSING WITH MY BARRAGE OF KAMEHAMEHA'S"?

That's one thing that's stopping me from buying it mainly, other than the fact I wouldn't pay full price on it, I'd rather wait for it to go on Sale.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 3, 2015)

SockHead said:


> Yay another PS4 on TBT



*I've had a PS4 since last year, but I don't have this game on it, just Steam xD*


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Mar 3, 2015)

Love Xenoverse, the PS3 era of DBZ games were complete trash imo. Haven't enjoyed a DBZ game since the Budokai Tenkaichi series, and I can say that Xenoverse is the best DBZ game to date. Love the RPG aspect of the game as it makes each and every 
custom character unique. However I can say that I don't like that we're limited to only 2 ultimates instead of 3, especially when the slot for an 3rd ultimate is listed during battle(for PS3/PS4 it would be the L2+R2+O slot), but oh well no biggie really. 

I've seen people try to knock this game solely for it's 'lack luster' roster and said that BT3 is the best because of the large roster, but I'd liked to remind them that most of the BT3 roster were different variations of characters with 1 or 2 differences, C&P characters that had the same exact move sets as each other (Such as Great Apes & other Giants), and irrelevant characters like Kid Chi-Chi and Araela(w.e her name is). Which in my opinion made for very stale gameplay. In all honesty though, who really played as each and every character in BT3? I know I didn't, and I know if atleast half of the characters vanished from the roster that I wouldn't care about them missing. Yea, it would limit your options, but you probably wouldn't play as those characters anyway






Back to Xenoverse though, I'm actually stuck on the Bardock mission. I can't seem to keep him alive long enough to take out 15 of Freiza's Henchmen & a majority of Frieza's health. I've been using Giant Storm as my ultimate as it does damage to groups (as these henchmen like to gang up on you) but it only does a low amount of damage. I'm like a level 68 or so.




Hyogo said:


> Isn't Xenoverse Tenkaichi styled with the battle system? Hopefully it's more fixed so it's not just "I'LL STAND AT THE OTHER SIDE OF THE STAGE AND KEEP MISSING WITH MY BARRAGE OF KAMEHAMEHA'S"?
> 
> That's one thing that's stopping me from buying it mainly, other than the fact I wouldn't pay full price on it, I'd rather wait for it to go on Sale.



They've made it extremely difficult to spam in this game in my opinion, pretty much the only way to spam is to use the Super Saiyan or Super Saiyan 2 transformation (which bypass the Ki limitations) but even then, it's easy to avoid or block spammed moves. Not only that, a good bit of the moves take time to charge, so you'd beable move in for a attack before their attack would be charged. It's more Face to Face oriented now, with the occasional use of powers.













Those with the PS4 version, feel free to add me. StevenIsPLUR is my name on PSN


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 3, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> They've made it extremely difficult to spam in this game in my opinion, pretty much the only way to spam is to use the Super Saiyan or Super Saiyan 2 transformation (which bypass the Ki limitations) but even then, it's easy to avoid or block spammed moves. Not only that, a good bit of the moves take time to charge, so you'd beable move in for a attack before their attack would be charged. It's more Face to Face oriented now, with the occasional use of powers.


THANK GOD.

Seriously I couldn't put up with projectile spam, it wasn't super hard or anything but geez, killed the game off quite a tad.
Glad to hear it's more tame now, I'll definitely pick it up on Steam if it has a sale anytime soon!


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 3, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> I'm actually *stuck on the Bardock mission*. I can't seem to keep him alive long enough to take out 15 of Freiza's Henchmen & a majority of Frieza's health. I've been using Giant Storm as my ultimate as it does damage to groups (as these henchmen like to gang up on you) but it only does a low amount of damage. I'm like a level 68 or so.


*
This is the build I used to clear it, took 2 tries:

All Clear
Galick Gun
Maximum Charge
Fighting Pose F

Giant Storm
Final Flash
Super Explosive Wave

Z-Soul: I'm neither Kami nor Piccolo now...*


----------



## Darkbrussel (Mar 4, 2015)

There finally unlocked all characters and variations


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 4, 2015)

*http://steamcommunity.com/games/323470/announcements/detail/213131505644997622

Finally!*



> Attention Dragon Ball XENOVERSE players!
> Toki Toki City has been overflowing with your custom characters during our first week of release and we’re very excited to share the Dragon Ball world with all of you! Some players have reported difficulties connecting to the Dragon Ball XENOVERSE servers to enjoy the online features of the game.
> We worked tirelessly to address the server issues so that everyone can have a smooth experience both on and offline and we are on the way to fix it!
> So a server update will be pushed today (March 4th 2015) to apply the changes:
> ...


----------

